# Legacy of Death Part VII: Little Granny knows Hades



## TerraDave (Aug 21, 2013)

A strange bone gate appears before them. A sort of fence made of boney post with skulls atop them surrounds something unseen in the mist. It has a gate. Though nothing physical blocks them from going between the posts. 

They take the gate. Disappearing in puffs of smoke as they do.  (And avoided ending up separated at random locations.)

They enter a small chamber that _could_ be that of a peasant women. With a cat.   Except that the cat is telepathic.  And the knawed bones next to the stove may come from humanoids. (And the stove is a few centuries ahead of what you would see in Thraeya, but the well traveled characters hardly notice.)
They are pretty sure they are in fact in Baba Yaga’s hut, afterall. 

They climb up a latter to the “attic”. Another telepathic cat! Guarding a chest. The cat is quite, quite bored guarding the chest, and so also begins chatting. They learn that the cat can die…and come back stronger. Over and over again. So they talk it into letting them carry the chest and its items—a useful gem of seeing and somewhat disappointing ring of invisibility—as long as it comes with them. 




They go _up_ out of the attic.   They find themselves in a cross-shaped chamber that surrounds a start filled abyss. Or, actually, as Sim realizes, a plane filled abyss, as it is the Sea Beyond the Stars. The chamber has many exits. They stop going up and start to circle. They find luxurious quarters built around a strange space with stranger energy (which they do not really understand)… a very plain chamber with curtains so heavy that none can move them…a grotto lined with dazzling crystals.

They find their way back to the chamber with the drop into the Astral. From there they start climbing _up_ again…up into the dirt lined cellar. They go up one more time, and emerge back where they entered with the first telepathic cat.

This time, they try the door. They enter a grand hall with six translucent glass like statues and elaborate tapestries made of gold, platinum, mithril. Forge decides he wants one and starts pulling it down. The statues attack, shooting beams of energy. (At some point the arcanist make the link between the red, orange,  yellow, green, blue and indigo statues and energy beams and the know almost forgotten prismatic ray and sphere spells (which in turn are some of Jack Vance’s more direct contributions to D&D)). The statues keep shooting, even as the tapestries start to unravel and the others try to shut them down. At some point they just leave, with Forge worse for wear (though not turned to stone or insane, which were very real possibilities).






And immediately enter a room with a spectacular throne made of red quartz. And two oddly noble vulture-people sweeping the floor. They parley. The band attempts to convince them that they know Baba Yaga and need to meet her. They almost have them..but then don’t. Most of the party walks onto the trapper. In the ensuing fight the vulture-people don’t last that long. The huge trapper gives a scare—especially to Buckthorn, but then slinks off to recover from its wounds.

They try to rest and recover. Then—like strangely normal people—realize that just standing around for five minutes doesn’t really make them feel better. A devious effect of the Hut!

First they head to the place open to the Astral Sea. They think things are more “normal” here. But that’s not good enough for Nar. So they take a door and are in the well-appointed quarters again. The chairs and cushions call. 

Then Natasha enters:

“So, I have visitors I see”

Nar, Sim? and one other (Forge)? has still not benefited from a short rest.









Link to the last thread
Link to the OoC thread


----------



## Jin Abackis (Aug 22, 2013)

Before Nar tries to intimidate anyone again, Simorai bows and introduces himself, Simorai Calborian at your service.
In the picture there is a whirling nightmare of things/demons? behind her, she’s holding something (a holy symbol?), there is what appears to be a large centipede? crawling on her and a large bee? on her shoulder, if any of these things are visible to Simorai, he checks for magic (Arcana - 37).
OOC – A young girl named Natasha is in some of the traditional folk tales about Baba Yaga.  The girl is sent by her evil stepmother to be eaten by Baba Yaga.  But though various acts of kindness, the girl is able to escape.  But from the picture, this does not appear to be the same Natasha. 
Simorai tries to recall any connection with a woman named Natasha and Baba Yaga (History -30).


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 23, 2013)

The picture is more impressionistic. (Though a mirror could be nearby). She could be a human adopted or abducted by Baba Yaga. She may not eat all those children. 

"I see". "You carry the blood of a genie...and maybe from the City of Brass...maybe a slave here for some reason?" "A slave without a master and me, a poor orphan without her mistress".


----------



## Jin Abackis (Aug 23, 2013)

We are all bound in one way or another but some chains are not visible and some are not wise enough to appreciate it.  For example, what keeps a poor orphan girl without a mistress here? Perhaps we can be of assistance.  In exchange, we can use a place to rest, information and a bit of cheese for our cat. 

(Note: Simorai and I think the warlord made their saves for the short rest.)


----------



## dyermaker001 (Aug 30, 2013)

Nar watches Simorai with interest.  He'll keep his mouth shut for now.


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 30, 2013)

Assistance, so kind to offer. And information? What does bring you to this place?


----------



## Jin Abackis (Aug 30, 2013)

Let us dispense with the coy pleasantries.  Your mistress likely did not choose you as a ward because of your sweet and innocent disposition. We are hunting death.  Our path leads through this hut onto Hades.  The journey is long and filled with obstacles.  Compensation will be given for useful Information on the best path.


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 30, 2013)

(Cant get orange text on the ipad)

You are clearly very insightful. But I was a mere child when I came here. I know little as to why I was spared.

 I have to admit that in this strange place there are those that come to and from Hades, perhaps more then anywhere else. But I would never seek it out before my time. I know not why any mortal would.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Aug 30, 2013)

It’s said that only the good die young – you must have been lucky.  Nevertheless, you must have also learned your mistress’ secrets well.  Undauntedly, you verbally toy with a group of bloody adventurers and casually discuss visitors from Hades. 
Since you seem to unwilling to share any of your secrets and require no assistance or rescue, we will trouble you no further.   However, as you know knowledge is a valuable thing.  As a sign of good faith, I will share some concerning your question as to why a mortal would want to go to Hades:  It may be a path to ascendancy; we hunt our death before it kills us.
In exchange for this enlightenment, would you be able to direct us to one of these visitors from Hades or the portal they use?


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 31, 2013)

She shrugs.

Honestly, I have little idea who you are or what 'secrets' you might wish to posses. This little hut visits many places, with many secrets. 

She glides about the party members.

You are an odd bunch...I have to admit. A terra class world, but with a thin firmament. Though not too thin. 

She eyes all of you. Winks at Buckthorn. 

Looks at the ion stone circling Nar's head and whispers you might want to use that.

If you want those from Hades, I think some are close by. You can try from there--points at the door leading to the room with the curtains that could not be open--go straight across to the visible door.  This ultimately leads to the baths. Then you take the next visible door, you have to find it, accross from that one. Actually a straight path, at least by the standards of this place.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Sep 3, 2013)

Simorai is wary of Natasha sizing up the group.  He assumes that the only reason she has provided any information is because it suits her motives. 
Simorai silently eyes the others to see if they want to further parley, intimidate or anything else with Natasha.  Otherwise, he looks at the door she pointed to, “Creatures from Hades are not always friendly.  It might be best to avoid that route for now.  A pleasure speaking with you.”  Simorai heads towards the door they entered.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 3, 2013)

So why did you ask?

You seem confused. I am not sure you know why you are here, or what to do. 

Since you may be confused, I will remind you that it is considered impolite to take things that don't belong to you, enter private chambers univinted, or kill servants. 

Good bye.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Sep 4, 2013)

What a witch!   We head back to the other room that felt more normal to take a short rest if possible.  Simorai and the Warlord will be on guard.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 4, 2013)

"Hmm, yes"

Your turn right around and head back to the small stone room. There is a door on the right and on the left, did you notice both before?


----------



## ecayford (Sep 4, 2013)

I think we noticed the one on the right before but not the one on the left.  I think a rest is in order in any event


----------



## Buckthorn (Sep 5, 2013)

Buckthorn confirms "I had one secret door marked on my map in the small room between the living room area and the room with the view to the celestial void.  We did not go through that secret door, but agree with Forge about a rest first."


----------



## dyermaker001 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hopefully the silence suggests an eventful rest.  If so, should we try the secret door, or back through the curtain room as suggested by Natasha?


----------



## Jin Abackis (Sep 10, 2013)

If the secret door is not locked, Simorai opens it slightly and takes a peak beyond.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 11, 2013)

TerraDave said:


> "Hmm, yes"
> 
> Your turn right around and head back to the small stone room. There is a door on the right and on the left, did you notice both before?




You have just come through the secret door. You have still not 'rested'.

Left, right, back, stand there?


----------



## Jin Abackis (Sep 11, 2013)

We go back to the room that felt more normal (with the astral stars etc.) and take a short rest if possible.  The Warlord will be on guard.  Simorai will study the stars and the Manual of Planes to see if there is any way to use it as a portal to get out of the hut.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Sep 11, 2013)

Or we can just stay in the small room if we feel we can rest here.  Regardless, we need to rest.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 11, 2013)

Not here (which is like 20 feet from where you just where, and in the same "area", but without all the nice cushions and stuff). 

And so, again, I ask, right or left?


----------



## Jin Abackis (Sep 11, 2013)

The right one.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 11, 2013)

You return to the chamber with the dark cross, in which the planes of the cosmos can be seen. You are at the "south" of the cross.

With some time, _those that have not done so_ benefit from a short rest. 

Sim (and maybe Nar) realizes that this area is not really as open to the rest of the cosmos as one might hope. It will deposit you _somewhere _in the Astral, though not necessarily somewhere you want to go.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Sep 11, 2013)

From his travels around the cosmos, Simorai tries to recall if there is a useful place in the Astral that has accessible/controllable portals we can use, e.g., Sigil or a pocket plane (History - 28).  Simorai also tries to figure out if there is any way to control the portal to allow them to travel to a specific location in the Astral (Arcana - 31).


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 11, 2013)

Sigil--interesting that you would mention that city. In the City of Brass, there was an endless gushing of propaganda on how Sigil was a prison, a trap, a cesspit, “the cage”, a myth. And had very high prices. 

If the “true” stories are true, Sigil is a central place in the cosmos that allows access to anywhere, and finding out about (almost) anywhere. But you can’t just fly there on an astral ship. You have to find a door (a portal) and then get through it.  

In terms of controlling this particular cosmic opening. You are not sure. You know you can try to stabilize it so you all go to the same place. You are not sure you can pick that place even if you had some way of identifying it. And you don’t know if you could do that either (say, with a sigil sequence).


----------



## Jin Abackis (Sep 11, 2013)

Simorai looks at the great and powerful Nar, do you have a ritual that can determine the sequence for Sigil?


----------



## Jin Abackis (Sep 12, 2013)

If the lich is somewhere in Hades, Sigil may be a possible location to help us gather information on determining his location. [Does the Ruinblade convey to Simorai any disagreement with this plan?]  Nevertheless, until we can get the sequence for Sigil, we should move on.  Unless there is an objection, we will let Pathar guide us.  Simorai randomly selects a door/path not already tried: this way is as good as any other.


----------



## ecayford (Sep 12, 2013)

Forge's head swims with all this arcane talk and he mutters to himself about mysterious bs.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 12, 2013)

_I will give the wizard...and ranger (if he wants)...a chance to chime in._


----------



## dyermaker001 (Sep 13, 2013)

"Currently, I can't use this room to take us to Sigil. I'm getting closer to being able to take us someplace more central, astrally speaking, and from there we could travel to Hades. I'll need more residium, and several other items, which we may be able to find in this wondrous hut.  So, in the meantime we should continue to explore."


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 13, 2013)

_the city of doors will have to wait._

You have two other doors and two stairways out, you have taken at least one of the other doors and the stairs seem quite familiar. You are by "15" on the map.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Sep 13, 2013)

Simorai is pretty sure that we have gone up the stairs so lets take the stairs going down.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 13, 2013)

the cat looks at you as you go down.

You return to the "attic" with its brick-a-brack.

You can take a latter down, and there are two doors.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Sep 13, 2013)

Forgot up is down and down is up. We go back and up the stairs in the star room.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 16, 2013)

TerraDave said:


> _the city of doors will have to wait._
> 
> You have two other doors and two stairways out, you have taken at least one of the other doors and the stairs seem quite familiar. You are by "15" on the map.
> 
> View attachment 58938




you are back


----------



## Jin Abackis (Sep 16, 2013)

Unless the cat has any suggestions, we go up the stairs near the door labeled 16.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 16, 2013)

You enter another familiar chamber, this one with walls of packed earth...like...a cellar. 

You are buy the stairs to the "north".


----------



## Buckthorn (Sep 16, 2013)

The other staircase here we have taken before.. it will lead us back to the washroom. There are four doors from this room that we haven't tried before.  Buckthorn suggests trying one of the doors if we want to explore a new area.  Perhaps the door to the South (21)?


----------



## Jin Abackis (Sep 16, 2013)

Simorai also recalls that we entered the cellar before but did not explore any of it.  He scans the room for any notable features and pokes the dirt floor with his dagger.  Before entering the room, he also looks for any visible tracks in the dirt and for signs of digging.  Forge is that buried treasure I smell or just you?   (perception - 18).


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 16, 2013)

you notice the tracks of 5 small to medium sized humanoids and 1 cat heading to the "south" stairs. They are quite fresh.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Sep 17, 2013)

"Enough of this senseless meandering.  Let's go back down out the door to the south of the astral sea room. I think the North door leads back to a room we already explored."


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 17, 2013)

_To the Astral pit and then back to Natasha's lair? And then back through the door you would have just gone through?_

If Buckthorn peaks through the "south" door in the cellar, he sees a corridor of rough stone.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Sep 17, 2013)

Simorai also takes a peak behind the door labeled 13.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 17, 2013)

(is that the door or the stair label?)

A large, brightly lit chamber. You think you would have to pass through the invisible barrier between areas (ie walk through the door) to have a better view.


----------



## ecayford (Sep 17, 2013)

Forge will enter the brightly lit chamber.  If he sees nothing of interest he'll join Buckthorn at the south door.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 17, 2013)

> You enter a large area of interconnected chambers. Dozens of suits of armor are arrayed about the room, with shields and helmets decorating the walls. Magical light from the ceiling fills the area. You can hear the creaking sound of armor movements from somewhere in these chambers.




Much of the armor is strange and exotic to Forge. Some is reminiscent of gamma world. Much looks like it is, or was, quite fine, but has taken a fair amount of damage in battle. 

You see various doors and stairs going up, and stairs going down.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Sep 17, 2013)

Simorai draws his sword and steps into the room with Forge.  He scans the armor for insignia/symbols and checks for magic (Arcana - 37).


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 17, 2013)

There is much magic here...though of a faded and ancient variety. But some of these suits might have more then novelty value.

And there is the sound.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 17, 2013)

I have created a campaign page for things like perception checks.

You can join here:

https://app.roll20.net/join/208941/hh-xBw


----------



## Jin Abackis (Sep 17, 2013)

Warily Simorai (takes his time and slowly) follows and moves closer to the creaking sound of armor (but does not touch anything).


----------



## ecayford (Sep 18, 2013)

"We've been attacked by living weapons before.  Move carefully."  Forge then proceeds to disregard his advice and moves to examine a finer set of the armor while keeping an eye out on Simorai and the sounds of moving armor.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Sep 18, 2013)

That is wise counsel indeed.  Simorai heeds Forge’s sagely advice and proceeds with caution.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 18, 2013)

Nothing jumps out and attacks, yet.

The four side rooms each seems to have armor of a common origin, albeit an origin that is largely strange to you.






















_give me a little more detail on the search, maybe make those checks_


----------



## dyermaker001 (Sep 18, 2013)

Nar concentrates, to determine which suits of armor maybe magical. (arcana 24) After that fails, he uses his keen elven senses to search for anything out of the ordinary, like odd movements, shadows, determinate the exact source of the sounds. (perception 34 (crit))


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 18, 2013)

There is something about the magic of this place...you follow the rustling, and realize it is some of the displayed armor. Its wanting to get out and return to battle!

It poses no threat. And saddly the damage taken and magic faded is such that its value, outside display, is limited. However (with the crit) you find a set of dragonscale armor and a shield of cold iron that might be more useful, at least to someone.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Sep 18, 2013)

Simorai will examine the Dragonscale armor (what color is it?) and cold iron shield to try to determine the strength/level of the enchantment (Arcana - 28).


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 19, 2013)

Actually, it is +3 _demonscale_ armor. (scale armor that grants energy resistance). The shield is also interesting, giving an nearby ally a turns worth of protection against a mind affecting attack. (I will house rule to say 1 ally within 3 squares).

NOTE: You have all now spent quite a bit of time in the armor museum.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Sep 20, 2013)

Nice items, but I’m not sure if anyone can make use of them – maybe the Warlord?  Otherwise we should consider draining them. I can use an upgrade for my armor (to +4).   Using his artificer ways, Simorai also studies the items if they can be reworked, i.e., transferring some of the scales/properties of the armor to one of our worn armor or re-smithing the metal in the shield into an amulet or bracers (and keeping the magical properties).


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 20, 2013)

Each is quite specific: demon scales and big piece of unusual metal.

(*Forge* also uses a shield).

You continue to stand there.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Sep 20, 2013)

Simorai gives the shield to Forge if he wants it.   If we were to disenchant the armor and Simorai’s old sword, would that be enough to upgrade Simorai’s Warmage armor?
In any event, rather than meandering aimlessly as Nar pointed out, Simorai suggests that we systematically explore one room at a time by checking out each door and then moving to another room and so forth.   Since Simorai is apprehensive about unguarded treasure, he recommends going back to the dirt floor room to start. 
Simorai goes back to the dirt floor room to get the rest of the group.  While he is there, he will take a peek behind the door one square south of the stairs (13).


----------



## Buckthorn (Sep 23, 2013)

Buckthorn will follow Simorai back up to the cellar room with the dirt floor.  He will stop and listen and the door (Perception) (18, rolled a 1).  If he hears nothing, he would enter the room, stealthily (Stealth) (36).


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 10, 2013)

Even as Forge remains standing the armor museum the other 4 find a room full of bones, almost all showing signs of trauma—including being gnawed on—and a far more pleasant chamber where going up eventually leads down and all the libations of the cosmos seem to be gathered together. In the wine cellar they also meet Ivan, an oversized white mouse with the taste for the good stuff (or any stuff with alcohol). Ivan advises on the Hut as best he can, given his inebriated state. Notes how restful his preferred beverages can be.

From his advice, they head to a room full of strange skeletons—collected from the great witches kills—including a diorama of kobold skeletons bowing to a huge dragon skeleton. They also stumble into a warren of servants for that witch. Many seem to be out, but (different) scampering bird men—diakkas—and two Hades born Derghodeamons do not seem happy to see them. 







Outside of some battering of the warlord, they defeat the deamonic servants handily. They rest in the wine cellar--the big mouse was right--and resume exploring.  

Buckthorn spies into one room where various fiery beings supervised by a mighty fire giant work at incredibly hot forges. Another one, identified by the mouse as having “bad horses” actually contains nightmares, also of Hades, and their bird-being caretakers. Both are avoided.






They encounter the fair Elena, “sister” Natasha, who gives them a tour of the vast formal dining room—with its views of “outside”. And sends Ivan to find Forge…They even find a comfortable room, with five beds, one smaller and one quite stout. They rest. 

In the midst of this, they also find a room with two planar gates. That can take them “anywhere”. One is guarded by two strange dwarf-like beings. The other by a mighty volcanic dragon. Various party members enter this chamber from one way or another. Many, many times. Surely a sign from Pathar. Somehow they convenience the guardians that they are guests of the great witch…though they also leave them deeply suspicious, and bemused, with their repeated appearances.  So they don’t get actual permission to use the gates.

And there is small matter of Forge.

At some point, the 5 enter a strange place with doors that lead back into itself…they quickly realize there is no conventional escape, and seek someway of overcoming this trapped space. A variety of skills eventually allows them to “see” the way through the otherwise impassible doors, and they escape. 

Not Forge. Shortly after he realizes he is standing with the armor alone, (which was a while, it was impressive armor) he does in fact find his way to the wine cellar, and signs of the party! He slowly, methodically searches. Very slowly. (Ivan has followed the party a bit at this point, and then taken an inebriated nap, missing the dwarf).

Finally,  Shelsa the cat appears, and telepaths to the dwarf that he should follow her. His response: “thank goodness”. He has no doubt of the cat’s motive or identity… at least not for a really long time. He persistently goes through doors and teleports here and there, always back in. He does a masterful job of following his own tracks and figures out the layout of the whole area (a 20 on a perception check was involved). And he just keeps going. Door after door. Slowly feeling drowsy. Eventually, with no idea that his constant searching can, _by itself_, accomplish nothing, he collapses. As he does, he hears his companions, just entering the chamber. He is too weak to call out. As he looks up he sees Natasha bent over him with her finger on her lips. The final things he hears is her whisper “that was too easy”. 

They never notice the dwarf, and continue on without him. Eventually, they decide to return to the armor museum. They take a stairway to a small chamber with dramatic double doors covered in strange runes. They eventually open them. They enter a large dramatic chamber made of black marble streaked with golden veins. A domed ceiling rises 60 fee overhead, and is filled with swirls of collared light. 

The nagpa (the vulture bird men) and deamons in the room do not seem happy to see them. But they react slowly, and are hit with an incredible barrage of critical hits and powerful magic (which is in no way restricted in this place). They survive long enough to do some damage of their own…and Nar does a good job of setting Sim on fire…but eventually they are dispatched or flee. 









Ivan looks for Forge, who has gone somewhere else that is not one of the 20+ areas of the Hut the party has been to.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Oct 11, 2013)

Not clear why this room was so heavily guarded, but magic and healing don’t seem to be hampered herein. Nar do you have any rituals that can help locate the fool dwarf? Most likely he found the wine cellar and is in some dark corner sleeping off a drunken stupor. 
Also now that Pathar has shown us a way out of this hut via the portals rather than Sigil maybe we should go after the Githyanki Lich-Queen. With all the Githyanki out hunting us, this may be the perfect time to attack the Lich-Queen. It may just be Nar’s black book there’re after or maybe the Lich-Queen is in league with the Acererack (e.g., the Lich-King?). Everyone knows that the Lich-Queen has a floating city-fortress somewhere in the Astral plane maybe Elena (who also mentioned the Lich-Queen) can help us get the portal address.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Oct 15, 2013)

"Unfortunately I have no way to locate Forge.  Next time we are all together, I can link our thoughts so this won't happen again.  I doubt he came this way though, so if we hope to find him, perhaps we should go back?"

OOC: I think I remember 4 total doors in this room?


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 15, 2013)

Four big sets of doors on the main chamber. 

The smaller ante-chamber had the stairs you came in on (I think thats how you came in!) and another door, which you may not have paid much attention to, with your focus on the big doors. 



ALSO: You all short rested here. Please let me know any dailies or surges your are short of.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Oct 15, 2013)

*Nar, do you have Detect Object (400 gp, locate the closest version of a named object within a variable range). We can try to locate Forge’s axe or armor. Alternatively, do you have Magic Map (325gp + ƒ (100 gp), for a variable time, cause a crystal (focus) to locate a specific creature). *
*Meanwhile, the Warlord will use 2 HSs (current 64 HP, 5 HS left, used Invigorating Shout (daily)). Simorai will also use 2 HSs (current 71 HP, 8 HS left, used Ruinblade power - weaken on crit (daily)). *
*Assuming he is not disturbed, the Warlord takes three short rests (or more depending if Nar can cast the rituals) to recharge his healing power (dolling out healing to those that need it most). *
*While this is going on, Simorai tries to recall any historical details (history - 24) about the hut and this room (he assumes this room has some significance since it was heavily guarded). He also checks the arcane patterns for information about the room (Arcana - 40). *


----------



## Jin Abackis (Oct 15, 2013)

deleted duplicate post


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 16, 2013)

Since Nar answered, perhaps Sim is talking to himself. It would be consistent with the sort of behavior the hut can induce. Sim could also remind himself (from a few posts above) that rituals and powers are not hindered here--including divination ones, appropriately enough--hence making this place unusual in the hut. 

You can benefit from 1 short rest. You continue to stand there.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 16, 2013)

And Sim may be talking to himself, because no one else is.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Oct 17, 2013)

"I have the scrying rituals, i just don't have a scrying device right now.  If we find anything here (a mirror, shield, pool of water) of the proper value, i can do what is needed. This room seems significant in it's lack of magical interference, we may need to bring the device here.  I wonder if any of the liquid treasure below would work.  Also, the mouse might know where we should go.  I think we should return to the cellar."


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 17, 2013)

you head back to the stairs?

(also need to know dailies and surges used by the elf and halfling)


----------



## Buckthorn (Oct 17, 2013)

"If we go "up" the stairs, I think we will wind up back in the basement.  We explored the basement pretty well, but that is also where we lost Forge so it may be worth another look.  Yes, let's go up the stairs.  And maybe find the mouse." 

Buckthorn will also try to track the dwarf (Nature check).  Any sight sound (or smell) of our dwarf?

Buckthorn used one healing surge, he has 5 left.  Buckthorn used both his dailies: Trick Shot and Barbed Arrows.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 18, 2013)

You all follow the ranger and make your way back to the armor museum then eventually find the cellar. 

If you want to try to, say, look around here, you can make perception checks on roll20.

https://app.roll20.net/campaigns/details/208941/the-hut


----------



## Buckthorn (Oct 20, 2013)

Yes, Buckthorn will look around the cellar (Perception) (33).  In particular looking for any signs of Forge (tracks, etc) or for the Mouse.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 20, 2013)

You all have tramped through a fair bit, leaving lots of tracks. Fortunately, Forges' are pretty easy to pick out. It looks like he went to where you just came out of (the armor museum, where you know he was), the stairs going to the hut entrance (again, you know he was there), the door on the bottom of the map (where you all went without him--where does it go?) and the door on the right (same thing, you all went without him--where does it go?)

Didn't Nar have some kind of plan?


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 20, 2013)

And....you also seem to find an _extra_ set of cat tracks between the left and bottom doors.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Oct 21, 2013)

Nar goes back into the wine cellar, (door to the right of the map I think) and searches for an appropriate vintage of something clear, in a clear bottle that could be of proper value to use as scrying device.  Like an improvised crystal ball.  31 Perception.

If he finds something he will perform detect object, naming forge's axe.  The sensor will last 3 rounds (27 arcana) and transmit sounds and sight with darkvision.

OOC: Nar is at 85HP, 1 surge used.  Dailies Used: Feast of Destruction, Burning Transformation, Ioun Stone.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 21, 2013)

Nar confirms, unintentionally, that one of the places Forge did go to was the wine cellar, but he is not there now. 

He finds his expensive "little water" (which would be worth a lot in many places), and heads back to the fancy chamber.

The warlord stays with him, and not just to test the libations (are his robes rattling with glass...?). 

If any body wants to do anything else in the meantime, post...now where was Forge?


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 22, 2013)

Nar and the warlord and the cat return to the great domed chamber. I will assume the other two follow (?)

Nar begins the ritual (DM rolls...).


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 22, 2013)

Nothing happens...the ritual is mostly completed and you are all back together (DM rolls again)...does something go past one of the sets of doors? Anyways, you complete the ritual. 

The ritual works well here! Inspite of its darkness, you clearly see a small closet like space. There is the axe and some other stuff, piled up, including what looks like Forges other things...a very familiar looking bag. And is that his armor?

No Forge. Round 1 is almost done.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Oct 22, 2013)

If Simorai had time before returning to the other room, he clears off a patch and leaves a message for Forge on the dirt floor.  “Not all that wander are lost” with an arrow pointing toward the door we take.
If the cat (or mouse) is still with us, he asks if she/he knows if there are any prison cells around that the old grandma uses for bad guests.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Oct 22, 2013)

"This is not good.  Forge has been separated from his equipment. Buckthorn, you have been mapping, were there any doors near Natalia's rooms that were unexplored? If so, I think we head back there."


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 22, 2013)

_Natalia? Metagamey?_

Round 1 ends. Unclear if Nar continues the ritual.

It may take Buckthorn some time to figure out which was "Natalias" room, or how to get back to it (but I look forward to the try).


----------



## dyermaker001 (Oct 22, 2013)

Sorry, Natasha.  Couldn't remember and didn't have time to check.

Nar will continue the ritual, trying to rotate the sensor to look around the room that the axe is in.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 22, 2013)

Round 2. (With the 31 perception) you are able to spy a door...and think it is probably "secret" to those on its other side. You also hear a sort of _slithering_ sound coming from beyond it.  (DM rolls again...oh well).

Round 3....


----------



## dyermaker001 (Oct 24, 2013)

I'll look around the closet more, inspecting forge's equipment for damage or signs of struggle. "I'm open to suggestions.  This blasted hut has my sense of direction so turned around, I don't have an idea where to start."


----------



## Jin Abackis (Oct 24, 2013)

Since there is a suspicion that Natasha is involved in Forge’s predicament, Nar can you use the Detect Object ritual again on Natasha’s mirror.  Maybe we can see what she is doing.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 24, 2013)

Signs of struggle...its tough to say with all the past damage. But no fresh blood or anything like that, so, guessing, no, not much a struggle (but again, you only see what you see).

Also: you are out 7000 for this ritual...another one will cost the same. 

In any case (the DM rolls again and) *Ivan* the inebriated over-sized white mouse finally shows up. 

*Forge is in the prison! Its good you left that arrow, though it still took a long time to find you*

*hiccup*

*So tricky to get him out...maybe I should tell Elena*

*hiccup*

*Are you going to drink that * looking at the scrying bowl.


----------



## Buckthorn (Oct 25, 2013)

If we are in the big domed room, I *think* we may be on the same level as the "living room" area where we first met Natasha.  

Buckthorn will ask the mouse if he can lead us to the prison.  Or, sizing up the inebriated mouse, "perhaps you can describe to us how to get to the prison?"  Or at least what landmarks the prison is near?  Buckthorn will also ask Ivan if he knows where to find Elena now.  

Buckthorn will also try, Stealthily (28), to open the secret door at the back of the closet and peek through to see what is on the other side.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 25, 2013)

Maybe Buckthorn got to the bowl before Ivan...or he is also going crazy (the "closet" is being seeing by Nar through magic. Halflings, and rangers, are traditionally curious about this sort of scrying--rangers could do it in past editions--but there are limits). 

Ivan scratches his head. 

*Oh, how did I come back here? I came here through the cellar, I saw your marking, how did I get there? From the Wine cellar? I can always find my way there. But there are so many ways...*

He sits with a 'thinking' look on his little face.

*I came a way that avoided being seen, and the dangerous room!*

hiccup


----------



## Jin Abackis (Oct 26, 2013)

Ivan, don’t hurt yourself thinking too hard.  We will start by going back to the cellar.  We will than take the spiral stair case back to (I believe) the star room with the cross in the floor.  The door with the wizard lock in that room leads to Natasha’s rooms.  Is Elena’s room near Natasha's room?


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 26, 2013)

*He is in the _prison*_

*He is waiting for you to rescue him!*

*Thats what he said, rescue him!*


----------



## Jin Abackis (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks Ivan for remembering that important message.  You are a very helpful rodent.  Forge is always getting into mischief and needs constant supervision.  Ivan when you spoke to Forge did he say anything else like who put him in prison?  Also are there any guards?  Do you think Elena could help if there are any obstinate prison guards?


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 27, 2013)

*Big scary guard!*

*I don't know why he is there, but Elena said there might be trouble, I should go get her.*

He starts to leave, quickly.


----------



## Buckthorn (Oct 28, 2013)

"I wonder if the "slithering" and the "big scary guard" our friend Ivan is referring to is the Dragon?"  Either way, perhaps we should head back to the cellar.  That seems a logical place where a prison might be.  We had scouted the cellar pretty well, but there is no end to the damnable crooks and crannies in this strange place." Buckthorn suggests heading back to the cellar, to the wine room, following the stairs down to the bone room, and then heading across the bone room to the hall where the dragon is.  

"Perhaps we could look for a secret door off that large hall where the dragon is?"


----------



## dyermaker001 (Oct 28, 2013)

"Let's just follow the mouse. Ivan, please lead us to where Forge is being held." Nar will try and follow the mouse.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 28, 2013)

Nar uses his elf speed to quickly catch up.

Warlord: "I was really starting to wonder", he moves at his slightly slower "high elf" speed, but pretty fast given his great age. 

*Isn't that what I was doing?*

Shakes his head.

He promptly leads you back to the the armor museum and directly to the wine cellar from there. 

*Now which way?*

That look again, as he wanders around a bit

*That way goes to the cellar, that way goes where we just came from, that way goes to the dangerous place.*

Stops

*Hmm, that would be dangerous...but...hmm....and I didn't go that way this time!*

*And there are the stables with the bad horses. And the two stairwells*

Suddenly, he stops at a little cup of coffee (known in the City of Brass--a major trade good--drank in rarefied circles in Watercross, but not exactly the awful stuff called that in Gamma World) that is sitting on a shelf. He carefully sniffs it, then starts lapping it down.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Oct 28, 2013)

Ivan, I see you are a connoisseur of varied tastes.  In the City of Brass, coffee is preferred strong and thick - demitasse.  It’s said to raise awareness and heighten the senses.  While time is of the essence, a cup of java may help bring clarity to the situation.  Do you have another cup?


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 28, 2013)

*I wish I did!*

*I don't know where that came from*


----------



## dyermaker001 (Oct 29, 2013)

"Ivan, I can give you this sweetwater I found after we locate forge.  Can you lead us to him from here?" Nar brandishes the bottle he used for scrying to the tempt the mouse.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 29, 2013)

little water

*Oh, thats not it! I just don't remember exactly how I came. Though that coffee helped.

*What did I say? Not the cellar, not the dangerous room (though again, he pauses and scratches his head on that one), not the armor museum. The place with the bad horses, hmm, or the two stairways*

There are so many ways to go, and I went a good one! But now, not so sure.* 



He looks at you.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Oct 29, 2013)

Let's take the stairs to the dining room.  That's where we last saw Elena.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 29, 2013)

*I thought we were looking for the prison?

But ok, maybe that is the way.*


You take the stairs up (or at least some of you do).  

As before:



> You come upon a grand dining hall, flanked by a small antechamber, both areas illuminated by bright magical light. The walls of the dining hall are lined with bookshelves filled with tomes and curiosities. The hall’s vaulted ceiling is 40 feet high at its apex; an enormous chandelier hangs from its center. Four large windows look out on a pastoral countryside.  An immense dining table is carved from a single piece of rose quartz. A grand chair stands at one end of the table.




You stand in the antechamber.

*I am not sure....no. Not sure.*

*Though, well, there may be a way, but, hmm.* 

He is puzzled again.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Oct 29, 2013)

Nar examines the other 2 doors in the antechamber, listening at each of them. (25 perception)


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 29, 2013)

One is dead quite. The other you do actually hear something, very muffled. The way the "links" between areas work, you surmise that there is a lot of noise on the other side. And, the door feels a little warm.

Ivan, perhaps (or actually?) reading your thoughts, rubs his small (but not tiny) sized paws together.

*I don't know. We can go that way*

The coffee kicks in. Or something. 

*Of course, right next to one of my favorite places. Almost as good as the wine cellar.*

Then he gets nervous again as he looks at the warm door. 

*We can go that way, but I am not sure.*


----------



## dyermaker001 (Oct 29, 2013)

"Does this lead to the forge with the fire giants?"


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 29, 2013)

*Whaa? I don't think so, I am so confused.*


----------



## Jin Abackis (Oct 29, 2013)

Anyway hungry. There must be a kitchen nearby.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 29, 2013)

The warlord looks at the spellsword, then at the wizard, and rolls his eyes.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Oct 30, 2013)

While the warlord is winking at the wizard, Ivan do you know if any of these doors leads to the kitchen.  Guards are usually bored and/or hungry.  When they are hungry, they may visit the kitchen so the kitchen staff may know where the prison is located.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 30, 2013)

*Of course its that door. Why are you asking?*

*Are you _drunk_? I thought I was the only one that was drunk.*

Stops and thinks.

*But that _would_ explain. Hmm.*

*What I just said, in case you could listen, is that we can take that room to the prison. That is what I just said. *

But then we _would_ run into others in the kitchen. Now, as I am drunk, its hard for me to remember, but I think I went someway where I did not encounter anyone after the prison.

*At least not until I found you.* 

*Now you should sober up, and figure out what you are doing.* 

*That dwarf, Fred I think, has been there a long time!*


----------



## Jin Abackis (Oct 30, 2013)

Simorai says a silent prayer to Pathar to have pity on the ancient warlord.  He appears to have led a meaningless life with nothing to show for it besides cynicism which is now rubbing off on others. 
Maybe we should review our options:
1) Continue to follow Ivan who may eventually remember the path to the prison;
2) Explore the hut at our own discretion and hope to find the prison or Elena; or
3) Take the one known (or believed) path to the prison via the kitchen (granted this may require a fight).
If there are other options speak up.  Warlord you are not your gregarious self lately.  Have you been silently crafting an ingenious plan to save the dwarf or just lost your tongue in one of the bottles stuffed in your robes. 
In any event, Simorai believes Forge would choose the fight/known path so Simorai recommends option 3. 
While the group stares silently at each other considering the next course of action, if there is time; Simorai takes a short rest, takes a sip of wine from the cellar (for meditational purposes) and uses two HS to get back to full HP.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 30, 2013)

"Are those the options?"

Does Sim leave the rest of the group?


----------



## Jin Abackis (Oct 30, 2013)

I welcome another good one.  
Not yet.  But Simorai looks at Ivan and thinks, why are we following a drunken, forgetful, rat that we just met?  Simorai recalls a proverb of Pathar:  “There are only two mistakes one can make along the road to truth; not going all the way, and not starting.”  The road to the prison stands before us, why go back now?  (but he keeps these gratuitous thoughts to himself).


----------



## Buckthorn (Oct 30, 2013)

We looked for secret doors in this room right?  Buckthorn will take another look, looking for any secret doors off the dining hall. (Perception 27).  If none, then:

"Perhaps there is another option, but if so I cannot think of it.  I agree with Simorai; I say lets open the door to the kitchen and try to find the prison that way since that seems to be at least a way to get to the prison and wandering around following Ivan or exploring on our own seem to be equally fruitless."

If Buckthorn finds no secret doors; he will follow Simorai through kitchen.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 31, 2013)

Where are you searching? Refer to the map above. 

Ivan watches Buckthorn start to randomly inspect the walls. He softly thinks to himself (which you hear in your heads).

*You really _are_ drunk*


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 31, 2013)

*In the Witching Hour*

How long have you been standing there?

Really, how long? It seemed like minutes. Not now.

How long coming up with options? How long has Buckthorn been slowly tapping walls?

The cat suddenly starts hissing at the mouse. The mouse is certainly more nervous then normal.

_hic_

Nar is lost in another reverie. Something in the divination chamber (he now knows thats what is was) awoke the book. Diverting at first, it now erupts. In the middle of all, flying through all those doors, at the heart. A single grand chamber, strange adamantine  spinderals all connected to...

He involuntarily gasps "Kosmoskamaros". 

Does it start to get dark outside?


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 31, 2013)

*In the Little Cage*

Forge sits behind his force shield. He might be wondering _what happened to that mouse_. 

At some point, even for all his fortitude and willpower he drifts off. This place is getting to him. 

He wakes up to find a piece of "meat", hewed off from something but otherwise served somewhere between raw and dried. Looks like the sort of thing his fellow prisoners, viewed through the invisible doors to their own cells, might like. 

Speaking of view. He has the growing and uncanny feeling of someone watching him. There! In the corner of his eye! He turns, nothing, except the shadows of an empty cell.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Oct 31, 2013)

Simorai gives Buckthorn a nod as a comrade in arms and says: We may have a better option. Let’s wait for Nar to speak and reveal (at least some) his secrets. Simorai will also check the Manual of Planes for the term "Kosmoskamaros."


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 31, 2013)

He can make an arcana check.

The gloom does manage to get deeper.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Oct 31, 2013)

Simorai searches the Manual of Planes for the term (Arcana -30).  He also tries to remember from his scholarly studies in the City of Brass if the term or portions thereof (i.e., Kosmos or Kamaros) may be a name (of a god or plane?) or have any significance (possibly in another language)  (history (crit) – 41).


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 31, 2013)

As the spellsword slowly looks through the book, time truly crawls. You think Buckthorns starts to get grey hair. Nar has clearly not recovered. 

The higher elf: "you know, I think they have us right where they want us. In between the dining room and kitchen. I am sure they will be ready for us soon. Any day now."

_universe chamber?_

It feels colder.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Oct 31, 2013)

Some sound tactical advice Warlord, we should not get bogged down in a fixed position.  I think the term may be referring to the Star Room.  I propose we help Nar and move to that room.  It may also get him out of the trance he is in currently.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 31, 2013)

*The Witching Hour Nears its End, but its not over*

The words slowly drip out.

You think its that? With him and that tome, could be anything. And I was just saying, these kinds of witches eating people. It was a joke. 


He shows no sign of humor. But, less then a second later, he shows more expression on his then he has in decades. 

A shadow comes out of the gloom.

Natasha walks right past all of you. To the kitchen doors. 

"We sometimes eat people.".

She finishes her "surprise round" and walks right through them.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Nov 1, 2013)

Nar follows her through the kitchen doors "Can I ask you a question?"


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 1, 2013)

(truly )

You get that funny feeling as you cross the threshold and you walk in. You are hit by smell of cooking meat, the warmth of the stoves (coming from another part of the area) and the sight of a large blue skinned female. Two others can be seen carrying out various chores. She gives you a glance, but is busy doing something.

No (other) witches or hags are about that you can see. 

The mouse, about to take his leave, is so amazed by this turn of events he lingers to see the outcome. The warlord, likewise.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 4, 2013)

As Nar remains on the other side (OoC: we exchanged emails, who knows what could have happened). The mouse pulls himself together. 

hic, hic, hic

shakes head. Actually pulls himself together. 

*I will be going now. Just remember what I said.*

He starts leaving and then turns back.

*And be careful.*

He leaves in a flash.

The warlord, looks at the mouse, looks at you, looks back....

And shows speed and athleticism you have not seen from him as he follows Ivan.

Buckthorn and Simoria remain in the dining room alcove. Alone. 

_And I am going to stop posting until we play...I know, I know, it had been going so well...see you Sunday_


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 22, 2013)

Buckthorn and Simoria step into the kitchen. The hags look at them…and they start talking about meat and the prison. Delivering meat to the prison. The ion stone floating around Nar’s head actually allows them to convince the hags that they should deliver meat to the prison. (Of course the hags are also thinking that the three odd-balls will end up in the prison in the process, but oh well).





_Now I need to bake a pie_

They follow instructions and find themselves at the edge of the cells, various beings sealed off by magical fields of force. Meat in hand, Sim strides right into the middle of the cell block, calling for the jailer. The Type V Demon (Marilith), a breed with which the party has now become all too familiar, slithers out. And is very confused at the site of the spellsword.

When Sim walked forward, he disrupted a trap that should have sent him into a cell, and his stuff into a secret closet. Instead, he walked forward unaffected and the trap was revealed to Nar and Buckthorn. (the DM rolled a 1, the first of many). They follow.

The demon attacks. Forge is located in one cell. In others are a hell knight, a loquacious devil, some more bird people, and a sleepy piscodeamon.   Speaking of sleeping, Forge won’t wake up, and doesn’t have his stuff.

And there is another prisoner, first spied by Buckhorn, a shadowy figure who seems vaguely familiar. 

The demon runs out of patience and attacks. As the fight begins, the shadowy figure phase walks through his cell and some others and heads to where the captured equipment may be. He eventually finds it. Nar just about walks into him. With a hurl, Forges axe is delivered.





_Nar was actually responsible for most of the fire_


Sim cast the demon into a cell with the hellknight, bringing another ally into the fight. Forge wakes up, and the fight is truly on. 

The devil begs for freedom. Nar starts to negotiate. A voice calls out warning the “professor” that this is not the best course of action. Everyone knows that *Lucian* has been found. 


Even as they seem to have the Marilith on the ropes, Natasha arrives! She unleashes her dreamwitch powers….the adventurers are trapped in their own nightmares, trapped in cells, Buckthorn is sent away entirely, twice, but they hold on! Natasha is driving back, and in fact lucky to escape.

With some small delay, the now five adventurers decide to return to their “guest chambers” for some sleep. They actually remember how to get there, and do so expeditiously. And there is a hammock of black silk, newly added for the new guest. (Actually a guest for months, but no custom hammock!).

They made a good choice, as Elena, carrying Ivan and leading an uncharacteristically sheepish Dayereth finds them and notes that Little Granny (this would be Baba Yaga) has returned and is eager to meet them! If they had been anywhere else, that meeting might have happened sooner rather than later. But Elena is always courteous, and knows Little Granny is the same, and lets them complete their rest.

The next “day” Elena gives them a tour on their way to meet Baba Yaga. They see the bestiary with its beholder, faint bloody vampire mist, night hag (actually the only one they managed to see, of many in the Hut), su monsters, and flame breathing hydra. They circle an indoor lake, bypassing the nasty green hags, and traverse a fungus garden, but do not partake of its pool and the strange things it might do. They pass through the grand museum with its JS-1 tank and steam powered dwarven war cannon. Returning to little peasant chamber at the entrance to hut, they again pass through the entry hall with its prismatic spray emitting statues and tapestries (now being repaired by various bird-men) and the audience hall with its throne, and recently disturbed trapper.  For the first time, they all enter the art gallery, though the medusa “artist” and wraith guardians remain unseen. The tour ends with the grand throne room. (They will never see the alchemical laboratory, or Natasha’s laboratory, or the conjuring hall, or the little room from which Baba Yaga can control the hut). 



Baba Yaga greets them.    Natasha, who is there, is sent away with Elena. The many doors to the vast chamber are locked at the ancient witches whim. 

The pain begins.

The immortal crone starts by turning Sim into a frog and Forge into a pig! She has fey trap that foils Lucian, Dayereth, and Simoria’s teleportation. She is burned by Nar’s fire, but empowered at the same time. Her curses retaliate against those that hit her and can make one ally attack another. And she has a real, poisonous, taste for Buckthorn. Yummy Buckthorn.






She calls forth terrible tentacles that, with her fey trap, ensnare most the party. Those that aren’t are swept into it by her wicked broom. They seem to have little hope. 

Then Nar dispels the black tentacles. Forge and the others rip into her, leaving her dazed, prone and bloodied.

She shakes off the conditions and calmly stands up. But she is impressed. She notes that while she could still unleash her cone of cold and summon a shator “shaggy” demondand, she is willing to talk. The party is happy to parley. And having eaten several depraved shadow coast elves over the last few days, the mighty hag can stop gnawing on the Halfling. 





_none of these had the chance to participate_

They confirm their war with the Githayanki. She moves them on. They discuss the old demi-lich desire to make himself as powerful as her. She is somewhat interested, and notes the link to Ruinblade. Then the book comes up. Here she shows more interest. 

Nar is clearly frazzled by all the events of recent days. (Who wouldn’t be?). Or perhaps it’s a last attempt at evasion. (and perhaps the DM was watching the clock and rushed things a bit) But the twisted story of the book is sort of put back together. Sort of. 

*It should have gone something like: * A deep and self-aware compendium of the darkest shadow and necrotic lore and all its cosmic implications, the tome was found in the Tomb of Horrors by Simon Amber, of the infamous family, where he, and apparently the great lich and many others, added their own notes. Amber speculated on its origins, but was never sure. At some point he freed himself of the book and placed in the restricted stacks of Watercross central library—an incident that would latter be investigated in a round about way by the party. 

A professor who would latter call himself Kalarel got ahold of it and attempted to reopen a rift to the darkest most Orcus influenced part of the Aether—a truly horrible shadowfell. A band of adventurers stopped him, but would all die. Thaedrus before even finding Kalarel, Donne in the fight with Kalarel, Bart later decapitated by the Githynaki in their search for the book, Samm when he would return again to the rift, Rafa—a late joiner to the group that would be killed by a Vecna cultist called Paldemar. And then there is Lucian. Kalarel returned in undead form to open that rift again, with help of a Marilith demon (that’s right). Not only Samm but also Lucian and Forge would die.  Samm’s soul made the journey permanent, the other two were brought back. 

Now Lucian is a not entirely alive shadow creature. A means of escaping Gamma World or something beyond his control, the shadow dabbler made a permanent transformation and stumbled to the Hut (one of the few “magical” things that could reach that world) through deep and otherwise featureless shadow Aether. And met Natasha, and Elena and even Baba Yaga. And his discretion may have faded at points. 





_Moil, just the sort of place a shadow tome will take you_

The tome was taken by Bart, then, just in time, given to Nar. A fellow Melkar house member (where the party would end up basing themselves for a while) Nar would complete the book, er, Bart’s mission and return to the Tomb with the rest of the party, using the notes of Simon Amber. Later it would return to the rift, as noted,  and help lead them to the lost city of Moil with its Shadow Tomb, and on to Gamma World, where it lost pages where found integrated into a strange device made by the demi-lich. Eventually they would return again to the first tomb of horrors, and finds its last pages together with Ruinblade after defeating the Archwraith that was Acererak’s architect, and who deemed them worth with his last undead breath. (In between, a Watercross student would use a copy of the Demonicon to summon Graz’zt, also seeking the tome). 

Fully empowered, the book (with Nar) initiated a ritual to go to a “central place” but ran into a “portal it could not open”. Fortunately (or the hag-incarnates plan?) they run into the Hut, and avoid a flying ship full of Githyanki.

Now the party wants to go to Sigil. It was Sim’s idea. Oh, and somewhere in Hades (where or what exactly?) And while he can barely remember it, Nar has been compelled by the book to “seek the through all those doors, at the heart. A single grand chamber, strange adamantine spinderals all connected to...

He involuntarily gasps ‘Kosmoskamaros’.” 

…………………………………………………………….

Or at least that is what Baba Yaga is able to put together from the various dribs and drabs given to her first by Lucian then by the group as a whole. She is sharp that way. And with her own mission accomplished, she agrees the party can go.

After they pay a toll. Various usused enchanted items are surrendered. But the kicker is the tapestry with the Shadar Kai still embedded in it. Who knows what its fate will be in the hands of Baba Yaga.

The Lava Dragon steps aside, the portal is summoned, and they step through.


----------

